# Stuck between camp chef and rec tec



## drtheo (May 6, 2020)

So I am looking to replace all of my outdoor cooking implements with  a pellet grill.

Right now I am leaning towards a camp chef woodwind wifi 36 with the side kick burner

On the other hand there is the rec tec 590.
And maybe figure out a way to add a gas side burner, or add a single station stand alone burner to my deck.

The camp chef has the following going for it:
More head room on upper rack that looks like you could fit extra butts or even standing ribs

Slightly wider grills

4 temp probes

Direct flame broiling

Side kick burner and attachments

Only good reviews on the product and customer service

Slightly lower all in price

$1200  with side kick burner

Rec tec

Fanatical following by anyone who owns one.  

Only good reviews on product and service.

Really good looking design

So is the reliability, ruggedness and temp control that much better on the rec tec?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 6, 2020)

I wouldn't say I am a fanatic, but my smoking has improved greatly with it vs. doing indirect on my weber Genesis grills.

My wife refuses to get BBQ from any BBQ joint now as she says mine is way better.

The service has been awesome and the only issue I had was one bad probe, and they sent me 2 new ones....

Can't compare it to a Camp Chef as I have never owned one or used one.

John


----------



## kruizer (May 6, 2020)

My Camp Chjef has always provided me with great smoked foods . I like it so much that I have upgraded it to the new digital wi fi  controller


----------



## Chasdev (May 6, 2020)

I own the lower end CampChef but am very pleased with it's reliability.
I've done quite a few 24 hour low and slow smokes along with dozens of 4 to 12 hour runs and it chugs right along.
The ash dump feature is pretty sweet.
I DO empty the feed auger every time I use it though, and I advise everybody do the same if the unit is going to sit a few weeks or more between cooks.


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 6, 2020)

Don’t have any experience with Camp Chef but have heard good things about them. I have a Rec Tec and it’s leaps and bounds better than the traeger and GMG I had before it.


----------



## jcam222 (May 6, 2020)

If your budget allows go Rec Tec. Nothing against Camp Chef but it’s jist a higher quality unit.


----------



## drtheo (May 7, 2020)

Does anyone know the interior height on the camp chef?


----------



## sandyut (May 8, 2020)

no question - rec tec


----------



## kstone113 (May 8, 2020)

Rec Tec Bull owner here.  I love Rec Tec.  My buddy has two older Camp Chef woodwinds and he loves them.  He even admits he would get a Rec Tec if he could afford that.  

So I would say if the budget allows Rec Tec, go for it.  If you have a very tight budget  - you will be happy with Camp Chef.


----------



## drtheo (May 8, 2020)

This may be blasphemy bit has anyone tried high temp grilling on the rec tec? How has that worked?


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 8, 2020)

I’ve  cranked it up for chicken and steaks. It works fine but I use my infrared if I want to sear anything.


----------



## sandyut (May 8, 2020)

I have done pizza at 450.  if i want t grilled steak i use the gasser...for now.  I really want a bullseye when they come out with the new version!


----------



## rc4u (May 8, 2020)

i have camp chef 3-burner with barbeque top n large griddle ,, cant complain on quality..


----------



## kstone113 (May 19, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I have done pizza at 450.  if i want t grilled steak i use the gasser...for now.  I really want a bullseye when they come out with the new version!


Man.....I am itching for the Bullseye..... I think it is very soon but here is hoping.....I would pre-order if I could.


----------



## drtheo (May 19, 2020)

What's the deal with the bullseye?


----------



## sandyut (May 19, 2020)

kstone113 said:


> Man.....I am itching for the Bullseye..... I think it is very soon but here is hoping.....I would pre-order if I could.


if its all that i think it is the gasser may start collecting dust.


----------



## kstone113 (May 19, 2020)

drtheo said:


> What's the deal with the bullseye?


It is a kettle style pellet grill.  Only one I know of.  It gets up to temp very fast and the new one has a PID controller and is stainless steel matching the rest of the Rec Tec line.  Grill tops off at 749 degrees.  Unlike most pellet grills, it is firepot, then heat diffuser and then grill grates.  No drip tray or anything.  So you get that direct heat style cooking like a gas grill but the smoke flavor of a pellet grill.


----------



## drtheo (May 19, 2020)

Sounds good


----------



## crazee928 (May 24, 2020)

hi all!

just created an account to say that i’m also torn between the rec tec 590 and camp chef woodwind 24. haven’t been able to find many reviews on the 24 since it seems like it’s just rolling out, but from what i’ve found, camp chefs have a ~15 degree fluctuation, so i wonder if the new pid controller on it will yield more consistent temps like the 590.

i’m liking the 590 for the build quality, user base, consistent temps, and stainless steel grates, but the camp chef’s ash clean out and side attachment are the two main things that i really like. i’m currently searing on a cast iron after smoking on my gmg davy crockett.

i know pellet smokers can get up to 500+ temps for searing, but it’s another 20 min to get there, vs just firing up the searbox a couple minutes before the smoke is done and finishing it off. last time i cranked the temp up on my dc it started firing up bc i didn’t clean it out after the last 2-3 cooks, so i’ve been a little hesitant to crank it up since.

which leads me to the ash cleanout - it seems like if i used that feature, i’d only have to take out the grates and diffuser once every 10-15 cooks rather than every ~3 cooks like i currently do.

i’ve seen a youtube frankenstein a searbox on his rec tec and that’d resolve one of the two points, but that ash cleanout is pretty enticing.


----------



## sweetride95 (May 25, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I have done pizza at 450.  if i want t grilled steak i use the gasser...for now.  I really want a bullseye when they come out with the new version!





kstone113 said:


> Man.....I am itching for the Bullseye..... I think it is very soon but here is hoping.....I would pre-order if I could.



I am really digging the bullseye now that it's gonna have the PID. My Weber gasser is getting pretty rusty, I am really considering swapping it out for a bullseye.


----------



## kstone113 (May 26, 2020)

sweetride95 said:


> I am really digging the bullseye now that it's gonna have the PID. My Weber gasser is getting pretty rusty, I am really considering swapping it out for a bullseye.


I would if I was you.  Coming from cooking on either a Weber Q and then a Weber Genesis for over 10 years...I have NO desire to ever cook with gas grill unless it is a blackstone flat top or like the Rec Tec Matador.  I had to fire up my Weber the other day and perhaps it was because I hadn't used it in a LONG time...I could smell the gas and I'm like gross.  I plan on getting rid of mine as soon as that Bullseye gets here which hopefully for a release this week or next week from what I"m hearing.


----------



## sandyut (May 26, 2020)

kstone113 said:


> Bullseye gets here which hopefully for a release this week or next week from what I"m hearing.


Well thats real exciting!


----------



## sweetride95 (May 26, 2020)

kstone113 said:


> I would if I was you.  Coming from cooking on either a Weber Q and then a Weber Genesis for over 10 years...I have NO desire to ever cook with gas grill unless it is a blackstone flat top or like the Rec Tec Matador.  I had to fire up my Weber the other day and perhaps it was because I hadn't used it in a LONG time...I could smell the gas and I'm like gross.  I plan on getting rid of mine as soon as that Bullseye gets here which hopefully for a release this week or next week from what I"m hearing.



That reminds me of that traeger commercial last year where the gas griller was saying "smells like gas" and "tastes like gas" but it kept sounding like he was saying ass. It was actually hilarious. Then I sold the traeger and got a Rec Tec....oops.


----------

